# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  05/04/2016 QCOM SMART TOOL v1.0.0.9858 - NEW QCOM FRP RESET, HTC CODE READ

## mohamed73

What's new !?  
[x] OT-7043K / OT-7043Y / OT-7043A / ONE TOUCH POP 2 (5) - *DIRECT UNLOCK AND COUNTERS RESET * [x] ADDED _FRP RESET_ WHILE UNLOCKING FOR:  OT-7043K / OT-7043Y / OT-7043AONE TOUCH POP 2 (5)OT-5054 / 5054N / 5054S / 5054WOT-5054A / OT-5054D / OT-5054TVF-1397VODAFONE TAB SPEED 6OT-5055W / OT-5056OT-5063 / OT-5065OT-9022ONE TOUCH PIXI 3 (8)ONE TOUCH POP 3 (5.5)ONE TOUCH FIERCE XL
[x] ADDED *FACTORY UNLOCK CODE READ* IN ADB MODE (NO ROOT) FOR:  HTC 210HTC 310HTC 320HTC 510HTC 516HTC D516WHTC 526G+HTC 616HTC 620G+HTC 626G+HTC 626PHHTC 816G _P.S: For some operators the factory code might not be accepted. In this case don't panic, bad luck  But most of the times should be just fine._    
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

